# Tent Rocks of New Mexico (United States)



## SeaBreeze

Would be interesting to see these tent rocks in New Mexico, next time I'm there...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/kasha-katuwe-tent-rocks.html



> Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks is a unique group of rock formations located in the foothills of the Jemez Mountains, north-central New Mexico, U.S., between Albuquerque and Santa Fe, about 40 miles southwest of the latter. The area features large, tent-shaped rocks hugging the steep cliffs of Peralta Canyon, the product of powerful forces of vulcanism and erosion, which have built up and then torn down this landscape.
> 
> The cone-shaped tent rock formed out of pumice, ash, and tuff deposits over 1,000 feet thick that escapes from volcanic eruptions from Jemez volcanic field that occurred 6 to 7 million years ago. Over this, “pyroclastic flow” composed of rock fragments and searing hot gases blasted down slopes in an incandescent avalanche.
> 
> Over time, wind and water cut into these deposits, creating canyons and arroyos, scooping holes in the rock, and contouring the ends of small, inward ravines into smooth semi-circles. As a result, the tent rocks cones have cores composed of soft pumice and tuff beneath harder caprocks. Some tents have lost their hard, resistant caprocks and are disintegrating. While fairly uniform in shape, the tent rock formations vary in height from a few feet up to 90 feet.


----------



## JustBonee

The rock formations and history out West are very interesting. 


 Bryce Canyon (Utah) also.  http://www.wired.com/2014/10/bryce-canyon-sandstone/


----------



## Warrigal

Fascinating formations.

We have something similar. The Bungle Bungles are the most well known but this formation, called The Lost City, is also intriguing.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes, very intriguing.   Beautiful world we live in ....


----------



## Ameriscot

Bryce Canyon and other places in the SW are on our trip list.  I've been to Cali but otherwise only in the eastern half of the country and of course hubby hasn't been anywhere in the west.


----------



## Jackie22

I think all the National Parks in Utah are awe inspiring. 

http://www.utah.com/nationalparks/


----------



## Falcon

Strange things Mother Nature does; all awe inspiring.

  Thanks girls for the posts.


----------



## deesierra

So many wondrous places in our country to see and experience!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wrigley's

SeaBreeze said:


>



Go through Arches National Park and pass by Mexican Hat (rock) on your way. Cool stuff.


----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


> Would be interesting to see these tent rocks in New Mexico, next time I'm there...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/kasha-katuwe-tent-rocks.html




Gosh, I don't think I've ever seen these, and I've gone back and forth from ABQ to Santa Fe zillions of times.


----------

